# welche feederrute für den rhein?



## der_kapitale (21. Februar 2008)

welche feederrute für den rhein IST gut aber kostet nicht viel



thx jetzt schon mal


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder 4,2m Wg 180gr 38-45Euro bei Askari


----------



## esox82 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

da stimme ich dir zu, doc plato


----------



## hecq (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

sänger spirit one heavy feeder und los!


----------



## danny877 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Rhein bedeutet für mich viel und starke Strömung, somit also ein Wurfgewicht bis mindestens 180 besser 240gr.

"...aber kostet nicht viel" ist eine relative Aussage, keine Ahnung was bei Dir nicht viel ist, kann damit also nichts anfangen!

Meine Browning Syntec 0-180gr. Feederute fische ich am Rhein am liebsten und mit 100 EUR war sie nicht sonderlich teuer. Würde heute also bedenkenlos zu Ihrer Nachfolgerin der Force Feeder greifen. 
Meine Sänger Spirit One 0-240gr für ca. 80 EUR kostet ebenfalls nicht viel und ist auch noch ok. 
Die Sänger Heavy Spirit für 40 EUR hatte ich zu beginn, war aber im Vergleich zu den Anderen ein Griff ins Klo. 
Die Cherrywood Feeder für ca. 80 EUR, so angenehm sie auch in der starken Strömung zu handeln ist, so langweilig ist der Drill einer mittleren Barbe.

Am besten Du gehst mal bei einem Tackle-Dealer vorbei und nimmst ein paar Mittelklasse-Modelle in die Hand. Jeder hat da seinen eigenen Geschmack. Was dem einen gefällt muss dem anderen nicht genauso zusagen!


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Kann da auch noch eine Heavy Feeder von Spro empfehlen, hat ein Wg von 250gr, 4,5m und kostet 200€ im Angebot (Auslaufmodell!) :m (herrlicher Stecken übrigens!)

Die Spirit One hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand. Der Vorgänger, siehe 2 Posting, macht schon was mit! Ich fische diese "Billigrute" sehr gerne im Rhein und ne 65er Barbe fetzt! #6


----------



## Blackshark91 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

danny 877 kann ich nur zustimmen die Syntec ist schon eine traumhafte Rute habe selber die force feeder und bin sehr zu frieden mit ihr:l.
Habe selber keine Sänger Feederrute aber von dem was ich gelesen habe sind die Meinungen zweigeteilt. Ich meine die Spirit One hat carbon |kopfkrat Spitzen und die von dem Vorgänger haben nur Glasfaser Spitzen welche sich angeblich stark biegen sollen bei den Verhältnissen im Rhein.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

die cherrywood ist einfach genial, habe selbst 3 Stk davon, da kannst du 200g-Koerbe mit fischen, einfach genial. Stimmt allerdings, dass nur grosse Barben oder Karpfen wuerdige Gegner sind.

Die Syntec XXL Feeder ist traumhaft, deutlich leichter als die Cherry. Konnte leider nur 1 Stk davon ergattern, bevor sie eingestellt wurde. 

Ich hatte die Saenger mit den Glasfaserspitzen, die haben sich bei wenig Stroemung schon stark gebogen, daher habe ich sie recht bald wieder verkauft.


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Moin moin,
Ich kaufe mir bald ne Feederrute mit einem WG von 10-60G 
wie ich schon gelesen habe ist das für den Rhein nixxx
Aber Gehts in den Häfen auch mit dieser 'feinen' feederrute?Zb. :Yachthafen,Wendebecken?


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

In einem richtigen Hafen ja, ich meine die mit Kaimauern usw. nicht die Teile die mal eben so hinter einer Buhne versteckt als Hafen deklariert worden sind.


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

ich kenne mich zwar nicht am rhein aus,aber ich schliesse mich der meinung denni´s an.in einem ruhigen hafen müsste die reichen...


----------



## Konrad Adenauer (5. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Schau Dir die mal an:

http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=75&cid=2


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

guck mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119875
ab Post #10, da hab ich die gleiche Frage gestellt und viele gute Antworten bekommen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

oder hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116399


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*



Konrad Adenauer schrieb:


> Schau Dir die mal an:
> 
> http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=75&cid=2



Die Rute siht super aus und so aber ist für meinen Geschmack ..muss ich leider aus Geldlichen Gründen Sagen.Zu teuer..gibts  solche Ruten auch in der Etwas preisgünstiger.??..

#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Etwas Glück und Geduld vorausgesetzt geht da was unter 60 € bei WG~200 g

http://search.ebay.de/heavy-feeder

Ansonsten hier für 115
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...748258&tGUID=4a12e6891140a09c16b21ea2ff9bff8d


----------



## magic feeder (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

fox horizon extreme feeder.......kostet nicht viel.....mit 175 euro bist du dabei..........


----------



## OnTheMove (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Zur Cherrywood kann ich nur sagen, mein Besen (mit dem ich die Strasse kehre) hat genau so viel Aktion, ist zwar etwas küzer, aber wenn ich ihm Ringe und nen Rollenhalter montiere kann ich auch 200g körbe locker auswerfen. 

Nenene die Cherry kann ich nicht empfehlen.

grüße Markus


----------



## -Mirage- (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

|znaika: ... ich aber. Gerade für den Rhein. |znaika: Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

.. eine heavy feeder von sänger ist für meinen geschmack sehr preis-/leistungsbewusst. habe selbst auch eine heavy feeder von sänger (spirit, 180 wf,3.90m)


----------



## mlkzander (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

warum zieht ihr nicht die bionic feeder von sänger (quasi nachfolger der spirit one) 
in betracht?


----------



## der Nachwuchs (6. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

... wie teuer ist die denn???


----------



## mlkzander (7. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

liegt im besten fall bei 90€
ist aber richtig geil.......


----------



## Ulli3D (7. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Wenn Du eine richtig geile Feeder suchst, dann nimm diese hier:














Sänger Master Edition High End Feeder WG 250 g, 4,20 m.


----------



## magic feeder (7. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

sieht fein aus.....der griff gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## OnTheMove (7. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

Die find ich auch klasse, nur der Metall knauf am ende würde bei mir nicht überleben! Der währe ruck zuck durch die steinpackungen zerkratzt


----------



## esox82 (7. März 2008)

*AW: welche feederrute für den rhein?*

geile rute,ulli!
hat aber auch seinen preis
mfg Andy


----------

